# Picture Request - Cultured Stone pillar 24" wide.



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I got a request for two driveway pillars today

But they want them 24" wide. I tried to explain that bigger would be better and did my best to talk them in to 32"

I told them with a 24" block pillar the best I could do for the finished width is around 26", but man that seems skinny to me for a driveway.

Does anyone have a picture of one so I can see about what I am going to be dealing with here.

If they still want to go with it I'm gonna have to give the pain in the ass tax for having to trim every rock. :laughing:


----------



## 2low4nh (Dec 12, 2010)

24" is a good size if under 48" I dont hve pictures but it does work. Not that much trimming either depending on stone


----------



## Bigbricklayer (May 14, 2006)

I forgot how big these were but here they are for what it's worth.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

deleted....it gave me a double post....


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

For what it's worth 24" entry pillars are used around here all the time. They seem to be just the right size for entry pillars.

Just search google images and look for pillars 3 brick across on the front such as the this one, which I just randomly grabbed.











or










or found one of mine


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Bigbricklayer said:


> I forgot how big these were but here they are for what it's worth.
> 
> View attachment 66974


I'd guess 16" before the adhered veneer.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

On that bottom photo I didn't like the way they put a straight joint up the rowlock course instead of bonding it.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

For residential construction 24" columns look much better, unless you have an estate and home sits way back from the road and you have a grand entrance with gates, you can get away with a 36" column. Usually it goes by the wider and longer the driveway is, the larger the columns, or they must meet certain design criteria.

Here is a real life rendering and the difference between 24" and 32" column.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

He sent me pictures of the house (I was called in to sub) and you guys are right, it is just a plain jane house.

I assumed it was a big place because these guys usually cater to high end clients.

Height is going to be 56" with lighting on top. Now I just have to convince him to let me buy the material, every time someone else orders cultured stone for me I end up with zero waste or shorted and have to get creative with the last few pieces.

I usually pass of cultured stone to a friend because the stuff tends to drive me a little batty, but this one is too sweet of a deal to miss out on (he told me to price it high)


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

greg24k said:


> For residential construction 24" columns look much better, unless you have an estate and home sits way back from the road and you have a grand entrance with gates, you can get away with a 36" column. Usually it goes by the wider and longer the driveway is, the larger the columns, or they must meet certain design criteria.
> 
> Here is a real life rendering and the difference between 24" and 32" column.


oh oh oh, I like the one beside the girl way better. My eye is drawn to it more for some reason


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

I would say this is about 24" wide (this pic is off internet btw)



I dont like doing cultured stone pillars and usually charge decent for them mainly because you dont get variety of pattern that you would get with natural stone(where variety is unlimited).

I also hate the fact that you will most likely tell where seams are if its pro-fit style cultured stone.

I would suggest making sure you scratch is really plumb,to minimize any seams.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

lukachuki said:


> For what it's worth 24" entry pillars are used around here all the time. They seem to be just the right size for entry pillars.
> 
> Just search google images and look for pillars 3 brick across on the front such as the this one, which I just randomly grabbed.
> 
> ...


Lu, the bottom pic is your job?


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Yes....it was a nice job indeed. Their whole yard slanted towards the lake behind the photographer.....we leveled it out with a brick block concrete retaining wall/steps....etc etc.


I wish I could line up more of these.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

lukachuki said:


> .
> 
> 
> I wish I could line up more of these.


Lol as I said,you considered moving? :whistling:

You would be laughing here probably,kind of sad you arent here,I would have someone to drink with :laughing::sad:


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Per the advice of this message board those steps are built on stabilized fill. (concrete footers) Dirt mixed with portland. They are holding up fine.


Stuart: as I recall I gave the HO a choice on the cap for the little knee wall and he wanted that joint. Thats what you get when you give options. I probablly charged him more just for the all the extra mortar.


----------



## JD3lta (Nov 22, 2009)

I really enjoy googl'ing stone masonry.. I need to do more of it. Anyhow I couldn't bring myself to post a little culture stone pillar. Corners are an important consideration, 24"inches will at least look better than 18", which is my guess on some of the smaller ones I was image grazing. I went to find a quick picture of how I think one of the piers should be made. Most smaller ones are part of a fence or surrounding a post. Possibly make one of them, 'cause they're for the driveway (right?), and do a 'lil like this:










And probably getting away with 'funky piping' the conduit since there will be lighting.
-2c


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

lukachuki said:


> Per the advice of this message board those steps are built on stabilized fill. (concrete footers) Dirt mixed with portland. They are holding up fine.


What sort of a base?? Dirt and portland?? What sort of frost line do you have in your location? Is there any gravel below this dirt mixture? Just the steps on this mix or is the whole structure on the same? (not the house, just the raised deck)


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

dom-mas said:


> What sort of a base?? Dirt and portland?? What sort of frost line do you have in your location? Is there any gravel below this dirt mixture? Just the steps on this mix or is the whole structure on the same? (not the house, just the raised deck)


Here is the original thread that got me going on stabilized fill....particularily JVCstone's advice. He has not been around much recently but back in the day he posted more and his advice was golden....come back to us JVC!!!!!!

http://www.contractortalk.com/f48/masonry-steps-3538/

It's all just sitting on concrete but the fill in the steps is stabilized soil....


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

lukachuki said:


> Yes....it was a nice job indeed. Their whole yard slanted towards the lake behind the photographer.....we leveled it out with a brick block concrete retaining wall/steps....etc etc.
> 
> 
> I wish I could line up more of these.


You're holding out..you need to post more of your projects.:thumbsup:


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

TheItalian204 said:


> You would be laughing here probably,kind of sad you arent here,I would have someone to drink with :laughing::sad:


Well I'm afraid you'd be disappointed. I'm a pretty sorry drinker....it's not because i'm not trying. I have been really trying to focus on it recently as it is a definite weakness in my man resume.

I play basketball a couple of times a week with some Catholic guys who pretty much put PBR in an IV before and after the games. They give me a hard time because I order woodchuck which is just an apple beer. Their palate's are not refined enough to appreciate the difference between granny smith and golden delicious....LOL 

So in closing I'm working on it, I really am! I don't want to get my man card revoked.


----------

